# depressed.... again...



## crystalic_oxyge (Apr 15, 2008)

alright girls. im sure im not the only one that gets really depressed by this.... but look at this (till the guy with the car starts talking) 
MySpaceTV Videos: Octane TV - HIN Flashback 2 by Octane TV
look at the girls' asses! they dont have a hint of cellulite. i mean they are perfect! i am already quite thin.... i just have a small bit of fat (like everyone is supposed have), i just wanna say that i am thin but not so skinny-as-hell as they are... but i have so much cellulite..... 
maybe its something ive inharited, cause my mom has it quite strong, but the fact is that after beeing running for about half a year, it got better, but you still could see it. and now, after having a winter break, its all over again!
how can you get such beautiful butts and legs? is this just luck, and something that can never be achieved for me? they are thin as hell... but even models can have cellulite. are these creams? a special sport? eating only fruits and vegetables? what is it? i would do anything for this...
oooh please? does anyone have an idea? summer is coming, and i am so ashamed of putting on a bathing suite with my dents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is there something i could do, or is this just not fair? please?


----------



## Lissa (Apr 15, 2008)

Very few women I would say are lucky enough to have no cellulite like those women. It's not fair but it's normal to have it! Creams don't really work, I'm not sure what does exactly, probably exercise and a good diet. 

You probably think yours is worse than it is. Fake tan is good at hiding lots of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry about it too much or you will make yourself miserable. I used to worry about mine - until I realised I was making myself unhappy. I could post a picture on here of my legs which would make you feel a lot better, I guarantee! Mine I believe is mostly genetic, my mum has a lot of it. If you are healthy then that is the main thing.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2008)

Blame the poor lighting and make-up. And like Lissa said, self-tanner works GREAT for hiding those sorts of things.

I highly doubt those women have NO cellulite on them whatsoever. The lights are very dim, covering any signs of imperfection. 
Plus, they probably are on a strict diet and have a personal trainer- not to mention they've probably all had surgery, or a non-surgical procedure such as lipo-dissolve.

I know loving your body is easier said than done, but just know those womens bodies are by no means perfect either!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2008)

I knew a girl that was always skinny and worked out everyday for 2 hours.  She still had  a little bit of cellulite.  She put on the fake tan lotion and got wraps and massages every week to try to help it.  I think it helped a little bit, but she was shelling out a fortune for a little bit of result and it just kept coming back.  She was totally obsessed with her body.  If she had a lump in her toe nail, she freaked out.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 15, 2008)

Some of it is genetic so you can't get rid of all of it. Losing weight and toning up will help but there will always be some. Mine looks a lot better since I've been working out more than usual, but I can still see it although it's not as noticable as before.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 15, 2008)

Lighting. Also, the camera doesn't stop long enough on their butts to REALLY inspect if there is cellulite there or not (I didn't watch the video very long though... so maybe it does =P). 

Just because they don't have cellulite on their butts doesn't mean they don't have it somewhere else. Or that they don't have stretch marks somewhere, like on the hips or boobs (which are also hidden by lighting like the type in the video). Really, nobody is perfect, not even those girls so don't beat yourself up over this.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2008)

When you go to an indoor car show, you see they are real people.  They have flaws just like everyone else.  I am not saying they aren't attractive women, but you see them in a more realistic way.  

What gets me is sometimes it's so cold in those places and they have to keep walking around almost naked.   They look rather ridiculous in the Winter.  Everyone is wearing coats and they are in string bikinis.  They have to keep smiling too with goose bumps showing they are freezing.  They get harassed by weirdos and even little creepy kids.  

Just go to an indoor car show to see the real deal in the real light.  Bring a sweater.  It might be cold in there. LOL

Too bad, men aren't walking around in bathing suits at the car shows handing out beer.  The men walking around couldn't handle it.  

I can just see it now.  A man squatting to get the beer and reaching over to give cash.  Flexed muscles everywhere.  Thick head of hair, gorgeous eyes and... Keep the change.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Too bad, men aren't walking around in bathing suits at the car shows handing out beer.  The men walking around couldn't handle it.  

I can just see it now.  A man squatting to get the beer and reaching over to give cash.  Flexed muscles everywhere.  Thick head of hair, gorgeous eyes and... Keep the change._

 
TOTALLY!!! I could gain more interest in cars and car shows if there were. lol


----------

